# Ursus Von Batu



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place, not sure where the right place for this would be, so mods, sorry!

Anyone know if Ursus von Batu is alive or when he died? He was such a great and beautiful dog, and he's my pup's great grandfather. I was just wondering because I have googled it and have came up with nothing but pictures or Ursus in his prime.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

If it is this one then it is hard to say for he would be 13 yrs old

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/6186.html


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep, that's him. I know it's not probable, but I guess he would be because there would be news right? Someone would know...


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I just sent you a PM to see if our dogs are closely related, as they share the same great grandfather, Ursus von Batu. Plus, Nara's breeder was originally from FL, then moved to VA (which is where we bought her), and now they live back down in FL.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

counter said:


> I just sent you a PM to see if our dogs are closely related, as they share the same great grandfather, Ursus von Batu. Plus, Nara's breeder was originally from FL, then moved to VA (which is where we bought her), and now they live back down in FL.


GSDOwner2008 hasn't posted since 2010 I think, so I am not sure they are checking their PMs.

ETA: Ursas was VA1 -- world sieger at least 1 year, maybe two. He is behind a lot of dogs.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

He has died, sometime before august 2008 according to this 

Ursus von batu - Page 1


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

counter said:


> I just sent you a PM to see if our dogs are closely related, as they share the same great grandfather, Ursus von Batu. Plus, Nara's breeder was originally from FL, then moved to VA (which is where we bought her), and now they live back down in FL.


Hi,

My gsd has Ursus von Batu as his great great grandfather. Traveler was born 11/4/2006.
On his father's side, his dad was Irsus Veracruz
Granddad was Larus von Batu
Great granddad was Yasko vom Farbenspiel
Great great granddad was Ursus

[/ATTACH]


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Hi,
> 
> My gsd has Ursus von Batu as his great great grandfather. Traveler was born 11/4/2006.
> On his father's side, his dad was Irsus Veracruz
> ...


So I was off by 1 generation. Ursus is Nara's great great grandfather, just like yours. Nara was born November 22, 2007. Here's her pedigree on her Mom's side:


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

It's pretty clear a generation for dogs isn't all that long 

I can't zoom in enough to see Nara's paperwork. I'm guessing Nara is her call name? Traveler is really Pascha vom haus Storr. That's a mouthful-even yelling TRAVELER!! a bunch of times as he's shooting off after some cat or squirrel is too long. 100% recall? Probably not in my lifetime.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Nara's mom is Ninja. Ursus is Ninja's grandfather, so I was right initially. Ursus is Nara's great grandfather.

Nara's full AKC-registered name is Nara Simha Devi Vom Engel.


----------



## Renmure (Jun 5, 2012)

Nzo says hi to all his cousins - however many time removed they are. Ursus von Batu is his great great grandad too.

Welcome to the family.

Wendy


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Havoc would like to visit his long lost cousin Nzo and meet the donkey.


----------



## Renmure (Jun 5, 2012)

blehmannwa said:


> Havoc would like to visit his long lost cousin Nzo and meet the donkey.


Hi Havoc, family are always welcome, but I dont know why you would want to meet the donkey cos he is stoopid!

Cousin N


----------

